# My Freshwater croc feeding vid



## bfg23 (Aug 30, 2009)

as i told you all i would get some vids, ill upload the other one i got soon. 
enjoy

[video=youtube;WY53_gXExXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY53_gXExXs[/video]


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 30, 2009)

*cool*


----------



## kupper (Aug 30, 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Walker (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm think it nececeary that i start lookining int buying a freshy.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 30, 2009)

wicked!


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 31, 2009)

cool! wats the rest of his tank setup like ?


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 31, 2009)

good as!!

iv noticed you have some neon tetris in there... does the croc snack on them? lol


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 31, 2009)

the neons are the only thing too fast for him and im sick of them, all they are doing is crapping in the tank making it dirty. 
he did eat the goldfish i had in there though, and if the neons get to close to his mouth they are gonners. i have 2 bristelnose catfish in there and another type of algae eater and he doesnt eat them either.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats awesome


----------



## adz83 (Sep 1, 2009)

hahaha thats pretty kool


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 2, 2009)

Sooo want a croc


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 6, 2009)

[video=youtube;H_Ch_IZvRs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Ch_IZvRs0&feature=channel[/video]
there is the other video

he is starting to eat during the day if i offer it, so i will get some more vids in better light.
you can see the feeding response at night, i offered the mouse at the other end of the tank and he was straight onto it.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 6, 2009)

how bigs the tank?
when will he eventually out grow it?
cool vid, want a croc now


----------



## AlexN (Sep 6, 2009)

So Damn Awesome.... 

Sigh... One day I'll have a croc... Is there some point where legally you're not allowed to keep them? Ie. when they grow past a certain size etc? I realize a freshie is a fair bit less dangerous than a saltie would be.. that said, once the freshie reaches 2.5~3m in length it would be a serious handful, not to mention the requirements for enclosure and feeding etc.. 

Other than that.. Awesome animal you have there... Cant wait to see some more vids of the little guy! 

I bet it was exciting watching him eat goldfish!


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 7, 2009)

well i had guessed it would take around 2.5-3 years before he would outgrow it, which is probably not far off for a freshy. 
Once it outgrows the tank i will put him in an aviary in the shed with a big pond until it outgrows that, then i plan to build a false floor in a spare room in my house with a big pond and drainage etc, that should last about 10years, then might have to think about something permanent. 
One member plans to deck out a triple garage for his salty.

I live in SA so putting them outside all year round is not really feasible since our winters get so cold.
Also, there are no regulations as to how big i can keep the guy. Basically in 20years time i will have a full grown adult freshwater croc as a pet in the backyard lol.


----------

